# Soap Dispenser Problem



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought the soap dispenser from Walmart ...it hold 3 products. I put Tom's shampoo in the first cylinder, left the middle one empty for liquid bath soap...and put my shampoo in the last spot. The thing leaks...with out even towing the camper...it just seems to ooze out. I have the cleanest OB shower stall in Florida!

I have now taken it off the wall...is there any way to make it work properly or do I just trash it?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I fell better with the shampoo in bottles that can be put away while traveling myself.
They sit in the shower while camping and stacked in a small garbage can while traveling.
Less mess to clean up if you have a leak.
Just wait till you find some rough roads.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I bought the soap dispenser from Walmart ...it hold 3 products. I put Tom's shampoo in the first cylinder, left the middle one empty for liquid bath soap...and put my shampoo in the last spot. The thing leaks...with out even towing the camper...it just seems to ooze out. I have the cleanest OB shower stall in Florida!
> 
> I have now taken it off the wall...is there any way to make it work properly or do I just trash it?
> [snapback]128694[/snapback]​


& the freshiest smelling shower as well









Kidding aside ...............sorry that's a bummer









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I almost did one of those dispensers and then decided that they would probably leak. I got some small bottles for body soap, shampoo and conditioner...that way they are mobile and I can take them to the CG showers. I just store them in the bathroom cabinet in a small plastic tub/tray.

Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

countrygirl
Take it back to Walmart and try another one.
Maybe you just got a bad one

Don


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

HootBob said:


> countrygirl
> Take it back to Walmart and try another one.
> Maybe you just got a bad one
> 
> ...


Mine worked well for one season, then on our last trip, one of the dispensers started leaking. It's like the button is in and I can't get it out. Then I found out that friends of ours have the same one in their camper and it did the same thing. 
I really like the idea, but wonder if a different brand would actually work (mine's the one from Walmart too). It looked so much neater than having bottles everywhere! Anyone know how to remove the silicone glue that they come with. It's on the wall to stay!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Countrygirl:
I bought one of those 3M Command Strip shower caddies for the Outback. We keep our shampoo in small bottles, and have the liquid bath soap that we keep in the cabinet until we are camping. I installed the shower caddie on the back wall of the shower, and it is very handy and has stayed on just fine. And, should you want to take it out, the Command strips pull right out. I had grown tired of having all the bottles sitting on the shower seat. I bought the caddie at WallyWorld, so maybe you could return your defective item and exchange it.

And the good news is, I also did a mod, according to the updated definition!







Good luck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Been there ... done that... had the leaky dispenser,,,,,

now i just simply bring a couple of those billions of shampoo containers and soap containers i get from the hotels i stay at -- use them on the trip ... toss them when we leave the campsite...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if the ones from Campersworld or other RV accessory places leak...we really liked them. Tom thought they were very cool...which says a lot.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Take it back to Walmart and then go get either a plastic or stainless steel wire bucket (something pretty) and put your shampoo bottles, conditioner and liquid soap in it. Set it on the step to keep it out of the way and then when you go to shave the legs, set the whole bucket inside the tub area while you sit to shave. I put a towel in the tub during travel and put my toothbrush holder, shampoo bucket, toilet brush etc in the tub to keep things from scratching the tub. Also, should you ever need to use the shower house all your stuff is in one container. Sometimes I send the kids over so they can all wash at the same time to save time when we are in a hurry to get somewhere.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I bought the soap dispenser from Walmart ...it hold 3 products. I put Tom's shampoo in the first cylinder, left the middle one empty for liquid bath soap...and put my shampoo in the last spot. The thing leaks...with out even towing the camper...it just seems to ooze out. I have the cleanest OB shower stall in Florida!
> 
> I have now taken it off the wall...is there any way to make it work properly or do I just trash it?
> [snapback]128694[/snapback]​


We bought the someone at Wal Mart. The far right one, which I have conditioner in leaks. The other two have shampoo and liquid bath soap in will not dispense. I guess that I will try this week to mess with it more to see if I can get it to work correctly.

Steve


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> countrygirl
> Take it back to Walmart and try another one.
> Maybe you just got a bad one
> 
> ...


I am not sure what type of adhesive they use, but I would try WD40. It works well with bumper stickers on paint and chrome. Spray on generously, let it soak in and then use some elbow grease....Then just clean like usual







I hope this helps


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry the dispenser didn't work out for you Countrygirl.
It was worth a shot though! Thanks for the review.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I have not been on line much due to my dh being a slave driver! We took down wall paper in my country kitchen and painted...it took two days...I hurt all over! But it looks really great! I may try another dispencer...but first I need to find someplace to store Tom's shampoo.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I was wanting to get one of those dispensers also, but after reading this thread, I think I will just keep what I have. I use the regular size shampoo, conditioner, and liquid soap because I have trouble with the small hotel sized bottles (I know, I'm getting too old!







) I keep mine in an old plastic tupperware holder that fits inside the cabinet. But I found one of those wire holders in our garage yesterday and might see if the suction cups will hold it onto the back wall. That way I can load it with the soaps when we reach a campground. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Four4RVing said:


> I was wanting to get one of those dispensers also, but after reading this thread, I think I will just keep what I have. I use the regular size shampoo, conditioner, and liquid soap because I have trouble with the small hotel sized bottles (I know, I'm getting too old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suction cups will not hold. Tried it with a shaving mirror for my husband but the surface of the shower is not smooth enough for suction. Just put the basket holder on the step. You won't have to bend too far.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Take it back to Walmart and then go get either a plastic or stainless steel wire bucket (something pretty) and put your shampoo bottles, conditioner and liquid soap in it. Set it on the step to keep it out of the way and then when you go to shave the legs, set the whole bucket inside the tub area while you sit to shave. I put a towel in the tub during travel and put my toothbrush holder, shampoo bucket, toilet brush etc in the tub to keep things from scratching the tub. Also, should you ever need to use the shower house all your stuff is in one container. Sometimes I send the kids over so they can all wash at the same time to save time when we are in a hurry to get somewhere.
> [snapback]129234[/snapback]​


This is a good idea except I have a triangular shower and no step. I may go back to the bucket idea though.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Four4RVing said:
> 
> 
> > I was wanting to get one of those dispensers also, but after reading this thread, I think I will just keep what I have.Â I use the regular size shampoo, conditioner, and liquid soap because I have trouble with the small hotel sized bottles (I know, I'm getting too old!Â
> ...


Oh, thanks! How about that sticky tape? (I hate bending in the shower, LOL! shy )


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Four4RVing said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Four4RVing said:
> ...


Me too...I think my dh and I are older then most of the people on this forum...







I went back to walmart and bought another soap holder...and I will try it one more time...I plan to take the other one back...and then the new one if need be. I did find on the shelf right next to the dispenser for the tub...a very clever product by the 3M Command company for a white plastic basket that attaches in the tub or shower. It uses heavy duty (also removeable) 3M Command strips and will hold several bottles of shampoo etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Going to have to get me one of these for sure!!

Darn, I missed Mothers Day...guess it will have to be my DW birthday gift...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Jim You BAD for missing Mother's Day!!! You need to go get your dh one of those 3M baskets for the shower (the packaging claims that water will not effect the 3M strips)....you can give her that and a dozen roses after you take her out to dinner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No, I got her the normal Mothers Day stuff....but I missed the chance to get her this dispenser instead.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No, I got her the normal Mothers Day stuff....but I missed the chance to get her this dispenser instead.


It's never too late Jim







I say go get it


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, ladies! Give the boy a break...
He just got back from taking his DW to Jamaica for a couple of weeks. Sans kids!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez, ladies! Give the boy a break...
> He just got back from taking his DW to Jamaica for a couple of weeks. Sans kids!
> 
> 
> ...


oops, sorry forgot about that little side trip from camping


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> oops, sorry forgot about that little side trip from camping


*'LITTLE'* side trip'? You female types are soooo unappreciative! Whatever we do, it's always more, more, more!

Just teasin'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Try a different brand of dispenser. Ours doesn't leak.


----------

